# Who Makes the Best LRVs?



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 9, 2015)

Vote in the poll!

Edit: Forgot to add Alstom.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 10, 2015)

Interesting, the poll isn't visible on the Android app...

My vote goes to Siemens regardless.

Peter


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 10, 2015)

Poll works fine on Android when using the built in browser.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't seem to be supported in the iOS app either.


----------



## Fan Railer (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd vote, but I haven't enough experience with LRV's to have a valuable opinion lol.


----------



## BCL (Aug 11, 2015)

Where Boeing-Vertol?


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2015)

BCL said:


> Where Boeing-Vertol?


It is now the Mobility Division of Boeing Military Aircraft, a division of Boeing Defense, Space & Security. They have been out of the rail vehicle business now for a long long time.


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 11, 2015)

Can I write in the Presidents' Conference Committee?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 11, 2015)

trainman74 said:


> Can I write in the Presidents' Conference Committee?


No, because they were not a manufacturer and they are no longer in production.


----------



## PerRock (Aug 11, 2015)

You are however missing Nippon Sharyo, they made some LRCs for LACMTA; and probably some stuff for other countries.

peter

Not to mention Kinki Sharyo, AnsaldoBread (only in Europe), and probably some others.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 12, 2015)

I do have Kinki-Sharyo and Breda (AnsaldoBreda). I did forget Nippon-Sharyo.


----------



## jis (Aug 12, 2015)

Missing are:

United Streetcar LLC

Tatra

Skoda

Also i wonder what is the basis for people to choose one over the other here? Warm and fuzzy feeling from reading newspapers?


----------



## cirdan (Aug 12, 2015)

jis said:


> Missing are:
> 
> United Streetcar LLC
> 
> ...


Stadler is also missing


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 12, 2015)

I know Tatra and Skoda, but chose not to list them due to them not operating in US fleets. Admittedly, I don't know United Streetcar and Stadler.

My basis voting for Siemens is that I find them more comfortable than the other manufacturers' products.


----------



## BCL (Aug 12, 2015)

jis said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Where Boeing-Vertol?
> ...


I understand that. And my familiarity with them is from their absolute junk they made for San Francisco's MUNI system. The irony was that the replacements from Breda were supposed to be leaps and bounds better and more reliable, but were plagued with way too many problems of their own. Reliability is certainly one thing that may not be apparent to the occasional user, but the jerky acceleration and braking is something that anyone will immediately notice.

They're getting getting their newest cars from Siemens.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 12, 2015)

And that's why I voted for Siemens.

Boeing might not have made great LRVs, but they have made some great aircraft.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 13, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I know Tatra and Skoda, but chose not to list them due to them not operating in US fleets.


Aren't the Portland streetcars Skoda?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 13, 2015)

Tri-Met MAX uses Bombardier and Siemens LRVs.


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 13, 2015)

And the street car is not the same as MAX

They use a combination of those and USA streetcar clones on the streetcar network


----------



## neroden (Sep 2, 2015)

Siemens is good. Stadler's good too. Skoda is good. Bombardier *used to be* good but isn't any more. Kawasaki is OK. There are some other Japanese manufacturers missing from the list.


----------

